# FINALLY BACK!!



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I bet you guys thought I was zapped off the planet by space aliens. Hah! Not so fast! After a month off the Forum, things are finally back to normal in my world. The month of July was a month I would rather forget. As some may remember, I had gotten water in my basement. That was a 2 week cleanup. That was just the beginning. Down hill from there. I had what seemed like a never ending string of problems starting with my mom passing away, a pneumonia hospital stay for me, preceded by a virus respiratory infection, a problem with one of my cataract eyes, and other issues. Lastly, no internet service for 4 days this week! think I have had enough problems that I should be caught up for the rest of the year! 

I have 12 new and new to me cars that I managed to pick up from eBay on BIN deals early in the month while taking a break from basement water moping. I don't have pictures yet but will try that this Friday. Oh yeah, did I mention 4" of rain yesterday and today? That was nothing. Several places around here got 7-11 inches just today. The rain came in just a couple of hours. Heavy down pours. Lots of flooding around here. Sick of the rain!!! 

Tom, DuPage shows are back on. August 8th was the first. I am planning on making the September show------if there is no mask mandate. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your woes, especially your Mom passing.. I've had my share also, with my migraines, and now it's my heart. Started last week with a abnormal EKG with the heart just going into hyper-drive, and feeling like it's coming out of my chest. They upped my Metoprolol twice in the past week, but I'm still getting them.The Dr said a "ablation" is the next step.My eyes are pretty good after the surgery, and I can now pass the DMV eye test without glasses...


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Sorry to hear of your woes, especially your Mom passing.. I've had my share also, with my migraines, and now it's my heart. Started last week with a abnormal EKG with the heart just going into hyper-drive, and feeling like it's coming out of my chest. They upped my Metoprolol twice in the past week, but I'm still getting them.The Dr said a "ablation" is the next step.My eyes are pretty good after the surgery, and I can now pass the DMV eye test without glasses...


Sorry to hear you are still having heart issues and migraines. That is rough. As far as the cataract surgery, I could see down the road since I got the long range lens put in. That was 2 years ago. About 2-3 months ago I started haveing long range highway vision issues. I thought it was just a prescription issue so kinda put off going to the optometrist but then was pretty much forced to go for an eye exam. End result was scar tissue was growing over the lens so it was lasered off. Another after procedure eye exam, and another charge, and new lenses were needed. I wanted to keep my frames. After a 2 week wait and 550.00 they came in. Whoops wrong prescription and gradient tinting. Wait another week or so. That is where I stand now. Don't have good long range vision and not too good up close vision so all train work still is at a stand still. 2 months away from 75 and am not looking forward to it. 

Kenny


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's definitely true that getting old is not for the weak. It takes strength to weather the onslaught of health issues that sneak in while we're sleeping. It's like every couple weeks there's something new to deal with...Hands, heart, eyes, skeleton (arthritis), bladder, and on and on. Thank Heaven for retirement--I don't have to go to work feeling like this!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AFGP9 said:


> I bet you guys thought I was zapped off the planet by space aliens. Hah! Not so fast! After a month off the Forum, things are finally back to normal in my world. The month of July was a month I would rather forget. As some may remember, I had gotten water in my basement. That was a 2 week cleanup. That was just the beginning. Down hill from there. I had what seemed like a never ending string of problems starting with my mom passing away, a pneumonia hospital stay for me, preceded by a virus respiratory infection, a problem with one of my cataract eyes, and other issues. Lastly, no internet service for 4 days this week! think I have had enough problems that I should be caught up for the rest of the year!
> 
> I have 12 new and new to me cars that I managed to pick up from eBay on BIN deals early in the month while taking a break from basement water moping. I don't have pictures yet but will try that this Friday. Oh yeah, did I mention 4" of rain yesterday and today? That was nothing. Several places around here got 7-11 inches just today. The rain came in just a couple of hours. Heavy down pours. Lots of flooding around here. Sick of the rain!!!
> 
> ...


How is the water coming into the basement?
Ship some of that rain West huh?


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> How is the water coming into the basement?
> Ship some of that rain West huh?


Well the source of the water was never determined. The walls are sealed around the floor. I called a basement sealing company and they sealed one corner on the outside where the water could have come in but even they weren't sure where the leak was. We just think that the ground was so saturated at that time due to a constant 5 days of rain. It has rained plenty in the last 3 days here again but no water issues. That was the first time I had water issues since I sealed the walls to the floor 10 years ago. 
There has been a lot of rain here as of late. There is a town 35 miles south of me that is completely cut off because of flooding. The latest up date was 11" of rain fell in one day, Thursday. 
Big Ed, I'm sure everybody around here would gladly donate water to you. Especially the farmers who have flooded fields. Some have flattened corn from the high winds. 

Kenny


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Send some rain here…..haven’t seen any since June….


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenny, good to hear from you again. Fortunately I never had basement water intrusion in the years I owned houses with basements in Chicago and Pittsburgh. I also doubt we had the rain volume and intensity you are now receiving. We have had some rain here in the past two weeks but it was in the mountains and not sustained. I could see the rain clouds way off in the distance. The coast is dry. Here is hoping for a better and healthier fall and winter.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, I feel your pain. Last month I was in the hospital with pneumonia and dehydration. This is the wettest summer I can remember. Keeps the brushfires down. I just got my power back on one hour ago. Its Sunday and it went out thurs. So no internet either. MY power cable and my internet cable were knocked to the ground. Internet cable still on ground but still hooked to house. We had a 10 min. storm blow through here thurs. The winds were, I am guessing 80 mph plus. Sure cleaned anything loose in my trees. I have a big cleanup in my yard. Limbs and branches everywhere. Good to see you back on the forum.


----------

